# Fishin Party at Chix saturday night



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

If anyone would like to meet Saturday night left of the bridge at Chix Beach for a pier and surf / Tidewater P.S.Y.C.O. Beach PARTY like others where talking about in other threads All night of fishing and beer drinking. Bring what ya want this is a B.Y.O.B and B.Y.O.F. This will also be a family event so bring ya kids, wives, hubbies and Friends if ya like, more the better. ill see what the spects are for a bon fire down there also. So calling all Psyco's and pier and surf members come on out for a night of fishing Saturday Aug 6th 2005. startes @ 6 pm till when ever. Also if ya want we can have another lil tourny that night will discuss that and let the tourny start at 8 or something so it gives everyone time and a chance to get there. If ya have any questions ya can P.M. me or just reply a post back here. Hope to see everyone there.

Brandon AkA FiSHbONes


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

gotta work till 8 then will shoot over there


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Well since I live w/ ya Fishbones......looks like I will be there w/ ya


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

hmmm sounds tempting


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Count me in.


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Oh lawd................Ande is going?  
U better behave.......


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Mrs.Fishbones said:


> Oh lawd................Ande is going?
> U better behave.......


after being in school from 8-5 everyday and having a 1 semester load worth of 36 credit hours...i just migh tcome and fish...


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

I don't know anyone but the people last year at lesner that told me about this site so.... Yeah count me in but i like to fish the right side ((i have my reasons)) also the name is Cameron.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

elhazzja said:


> I don't know anyone but the people last year at lesner that told me about this site so.... Yeah count me in but i like to fish the right side ((i have my reasons)) also the name is Cameron.


Ya can fish either side we are just meeting on the left side so everyone knows where were at. But you are more than welcome to come by and meet and greet alot of these people that show up from here. Hope to see ya there


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> Ya can fish either side we are just meeting on the left side so everyone knows where were at. But you are more than welcome to come by and meet and greet alot of these people that show up from here. Hope to see ya there


what should i fish with baits wise


----------



## elhazzja (Dec 14, 2004)

everything works


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

AndyUSCG said:


> what should i fish with baits wish



do what  if ya asking what baits ya should use ,, well last saturday night caught alot of croaker and weaks,,, russ got a few blues bait fish everywhere but i was useing the live stuff we caught for bait,, and started useing squid,, fishbites will work also ,, but if ya wanting something big use what ya catch with the bait ya bring.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*parking?*

Where do you park at for this event? Sorry never fished the area before.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

you can park on laurderdale or beaufort once down there,, you will see the signs,, if ya need directions on how to get there let us know and we will get ya there.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*fishbone*

Thanks , might need directions, I'd becoming in on 64 from Richmond. I'm a bit familiar with shore drive. We use to launch out of Bubba's when I had a boat. Is that the area your talking about?

Thanks again


----------



## Cannibal (Aug 2, 2005)

*Sat Night...*

I am definitely in  Will bring a kayak  Bait and beer, check  Family...if they're up for it  Detailed directions from Lynnhaven Mall would be appreciated...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

I've got a "definate maybe" from my wife - she likes fishing down there. Any news on a fire? (so we know if we should bring cold-cuts only or dogs)


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

Surf Cat said:


> Thanks , might need directions, I'd becoming in on 64 from Richmond. I'm a bit familiar with shore drive. We use to launch out of Bubba's when I had a boat. Is that the area your talking about?
> 
> Thanks again


take 64 towards norfolk, 3 exits after the airport exit ,get off Northampton blvd,keep going straight down until you pass a school on the right side.your next light would be pleasure house rd, turn left .follow that road all the way down thru the light until you come to the end. at the end turn left .go straight until you see a stop sign.turn right at stop sign ,go down then take your next right, park somewhere on the right side (watch the signs). walk towards the bridge (to the end of the street)and there will be a cut through to get to the beach.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

just in case the street names from after pleasure house once at the end of it,, you will turn left onto lookout,, then next right on beaufort,, then next right onto lauderdale,, that is where ya park if no parking you can park on beaufort,, you will see very open spot. 


As fer the Fire on the beach i had talked to 5 people from Va Beach to Norfolk i couldnt get no answers no one knew so im still waitin on the fire marshell to call me back,, but i do know that ocean front va beach you can not,, so we might be good if no one knows since you dont need a permit or anything ,,, you would think that they would know the answers heck even one said you could burn in something like a barrel or some type of container in va beach ,, so im thinking it will be ok if its not a raging hella fire but kept simple.

or we could also just get one of those cheap grills that is easy to carry on and cook with that.

Looking foward on seeing everyone there and catching lots of fish and with hope a bigg'um


----------



## drcobia (Dec 24, 2003)

*Birthday party*

Your gonna think this is funny but I live in chix beach but where exactly is the party...I kinda know where the beach is > its my birthday weekend and it sounds like fun, I would love to come out > I live off of Shore Drive & Pleasure House Rd


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

drcobia said:


> Your gonna think this is funny but I live in chix beach but where exactly is the party...I kinda know where the beach is > its my birthday weekend and it sounds like fun, I would love to come out > I live off of Shore Drive & Pleasure House Rd



Go to the end of Pleasure house towards the beach,, turn left on to lookout,,, then make your next right onto beaufort,,, then make your next right onto laurderdale,, you can park there or back on beaufort you will see the parking areas,,, onced parked go walk to the end of lauderdale and you will see the bridge and a access take that access to teh beach by walking under the bridge once on the beach look to your left you will see us there


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

*Parking*

If you park along the street try to get as close to the weeds as possible.Try not to have your tires on the pavement. Va Beach will send their finest to ticket ya.....

just a lil F.Y.I


----------



## drcobia (Dec 24, 2003)

*Birthday Party*

This sounds like fun.....I guess I will be there with my fishing rods and son...woo hooo


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

*Warning!!!!!!!!!!!*

WARNING!!!!!!!


I Fished Chix Beach Last Night and the cops showed up and were ticking people for licenses and drinking in public, so be careful saturday night .i know i will.


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

WOW!!!!! started lesner ,, then on to chix the were bored last night wasnt they  I couldnt tell ya the last time i had seen a fishy cop on the beach around here.

Im guessin they heard about dem girls down there 2 weeks ago and they wanted a see lol  

Well known there scheldule they wont be back down there until next year


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

yea one guy didnt have his license, so the cop walked with him from the bridge to the parking lot near the resturant to his car walked buy we twice didnt even ask if i had a license.the guy couldnt find his license so the cop ticked him for drinking in public.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

I'll be there with lil one in tow.any1 else bringin there kids ,my daughter is 3....

I also will be bringin my 11'6 Tica / 525Mag....
it's up for sale  ....

don't wanna do it..but I have plans for tha loot..

Askin ,$150.00....

Figuired in tha hands of a PSYCO it could do some damage.....it's freshly spooled with 17lb Suffix Tri..and will be able to test cast.


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

$150 for the whole sh'bang? you got yourself a buyer, just gotta see if the ol' lady is gonna let me drop the jack on "another fishin' pole"


----------



## Mrs.Fishbones (Jun 23, 2005)

Fishbone and myself will have my 6yr old and 14 yr old w/ us.


----------



## GoCowboys (May 27, 2005)

Count me my husband and his brother in. How do we get there from Terminal Blv in Norfolk. When we park on the streets over there is it meter parking or just street parking with no fee? What have ppl been catchin there lately?


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

GoCowboys said:


> Count me my husband and his brother in. How do we get there from Terminal Blv in Norfolk. When we park on the streets over there is it meter parking or just street parking with no fee? What have ppl been catchin there lately?



take 64 towards norfolk, 3 exits after the airport exit ,get off Northampton blvd,keep going straight down until you pass a school on the right side.your next light would be pleasure house rd, turn left .follow that road all the way down thru the light until you come to the end. at the end turn left onto lookout .go straight until you see a stop sign.turn right onto beaufort ,go down then take your next right which is lauderdale, park somewhere on the right side (watch the signs). walk towards the bridge (to the end of lauderdale,)and there will be a cut through to get to the beach. once on the beach look to the left you will see us,,
if there is no parking on laurderlade you can park on beaufort.


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

*all nighter*

well i went and picked up a small bottle of JD and gonna pick up beer on the way. so i should be set for a all day'er and a nighter. well, i see you guys there. later


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

well im about to head out of here and the labtop at home is still on the fritz,, so i will see everyone tomorrow night at 6 pm at chix beach,, i might even make a trip down there tonight just to get a line wet,, so if ya out and about thats where ill be fishing for the next 2 days 


BoNEs and Mrs. FishBoNEs
Brandon & Kimm


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

fishbone4_14_74 said:


> well im about to head out of here and the labtop at home is still on the fritz,, so i will see everyone tomorrow night at 6 pm at chix beach,, i might even make a trip down there tonight just to get a line wet,, so if ya out and about thats where ill be fishing for the next 2 days
> 
> 
> BoNEs and Mrs. FishBoNEs
> Brandon & Kimm



Brandon ,PM me yer #.I might seeya 2nite


----------



## AndyMedic (Mar 22, 2003)

Nserch4Drum said:


> Brandon ,PM me yer #.I might seeya 2nite


damn it...yall might see me there too


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

I've got some honey dos to to on Sat if i'm not all used up i'll be there. how do I get back there from shore drive? ASSASIN
Member Tidewater P.Y.C.O.'s, and Fearless Leader


----------



## countingdown (Jun 16, 2005)

*shore drive*

from the duck inn side go over bridge go to pleasure house and take a right at light, go down to the end and take a left go to end and then take a right to go to end and find a place to park. from norfolk take a left at pleasure house and go down take a left, go the end and go right.


----------



## crazyjohnsmojos (May 12, 2005)

I'd like to meet all of you. might know some of you allready. see you sat night. john.c


----------



## Freddrum (May 19, 2000)

Wish I could make it, headed to Colonial Beach for a crab feast. We'll attend the next one.


----------

